# Pb d'install avec un package Gnome



## macmarco (18 Août 2002)

Salut !
Lorsque je fais un "fink update-all" j'ai systématiquement ceci:
dpkg -i /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb
(Lecture de la base de donn?... 22806 fichiers et r?rtoires d? install?)
D?quetage de gnome-libs-shlibs (?artir de .../gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
dpkg : erreur de traitement de /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb (--install) :
 tentative de remplacement de « /sw/lib/libart_lgpl.2.2.0.dylib », qui appartient aussi au paquet gnome-libs
dpkg-deb: sous-processus paste tu?ar le signal (Broken pipe)
Des erreurs ont ? rencontr? pendant l'ex?tion :
 /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb
### dpkg failed, exit code 1
Failed: can't install package gnome-libs-shlibs-1.4.1.7-3

Quelqu'un sait-il comment réparer l'erreur, si c'est possible ?
Etant donné que j'ai des pbs au lancement de Gnome(messages d'erreurs concernant Sawfish, je ne peux pas accéder aux réglages de Sawfish), je me dit que c'est lié à ce package Gnome dont l'installation échoue systématiquement.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, unixiens aguerris !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2002)

Maintenant, la version en anglais :
Unpacking gnome-libs-shlibs (from .../gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb (--install):
 trying to overwrite `/sw/lib/libart_lgpl.2.2.0.dylib', which is also in package gnome-libs
dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb
### execution of dpkg failed, exit code 1
Failed: can't install package gnome-libs-shlibs-1.4.1.7-3
......le problème restant entier...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

Siouplé, une solution ?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------

